# Any ladies ( or gents for that matter) fancy a drink this saturday..



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all,
I have been here for 2 months now and are in need of some serious company! 
I would like to propose a drink to clear the head and meet some new friends. Myself is a female of Swedish origin, dont get carried away I dont look like any of the Swedes you imagine! Except maybe for the blonde hair, but not with the long legs. I am fun loving, likes a chat, likes a glass or two, have a good sense of Swedish humor with some english thrown in.
I am married, so don't even go there. Work too much, and like just to have some fun, enjoys music but not disco dancing.
get in touch if anyone fancies a drink -up this saturday 12 october or any other saturday for that matter, I am not fussed. Any nationality welcome.
Lotta


----------



## ijgonzalez (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello Lotta,


My wife and I just moved here about two weeks ago and are also looking to meet some people. We're thinking about going to Tapeo (in Soho) tomorrow night, then getting drinks somewhere. Let me know if you're interested in joining us for either, or both. 

We're both 27, from the US. 

Iggy


----------



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

ijgonzalez said:


> Hello Lotta,
> 
> 
> My wife and I just moved here about two weeks ago and are also looking to meet some people. We're thinking about going to Tapeo (in Soho) tomorrow night, then getting drinks somewhere. Let me know if you're interested in joining us for either, or both.
> ...


Hi Iggy, if your wife and yourself would like to meet up tomorrow for a drinky in central, I am going to be at the Life organic Rest & bar 10 shelley street next to escalator if you fancy it. There may be some other newbies there too.
Would be nice to meet. I am short, blonde with red glasses. can't miss me. If you wanna hang out just pop round.
Cheers
Lotta


----------

